
Snapdragon 845 Chromebook in the works - gabrielbrangers
https://chromeunboxed.com/news/chromebook-qualcomm-snapdragon-845-cheza
======
danjoc
I'll stick with the Rockchips, thanks. Snapdragon requires binary blobs for
ARM trustzone, which makes it as bad as Intel ME or AMD PSP. It also has
integrated LTE with baseband backdoor.

This only signals to me is that Qualcomm decided to move to a kernel GPU
driver with userland binary blob tied to a specific LTS kernel like Rockchips
have with Mali.

Kevin is still the best Chromebook ever made for freedom AFAICT.

Upvoting for you though Gabriel :D Love the site. Keep up the good work!

